# 8530 Clausing mill table removal puzzle



## calstar (Jul 16, 2014)

I posted a similar thread in the "general questions and answers" but no one could help me. Here is the 8530 mill as purchased, has an aftermarket 1hp shunt wound DC motor and controller:




Here is the left end of the x axis screw where the motor/power feed attaches, the shouldered and threaded part is shown(bushing 049-045, it looks like, but in a different position behind the calibrated dial) on the parts diagram(see below), no set screws to be seen, if its threaded on its standard right hand looiking at the threads it covers, thoughts?  I tried holding the lead screw on the right end with vice grips(don't worry, wrapped with heavy leather first) and  the shouldered and threaded part on the left and tried to unscrew it but no luck.








I dont understand the diagram(downloaded from a Clausing info site) directly below, same end where the motor is, but the knurled piece on mine is between the shouldered part and the graduated dial. The diagram shows a key, so that would indicate its not screwed on, but I don't get it. Once again I don't want to force anything,





right end of the x axis shaft on mine has a gear(driven by the ratio gear handle) that isn't shown on the parts diagram(above), I don't know if its pressed on or....? The bottom plate screw was removed directly after this pic. It too is sitting with some PB. I guess I'll get a gear puller, heat  up the gear a little and give it a try, what do you think?





thanks, Brian


----------



## Don B (Jul 16, 2014)

I may be wrong but it looks like there's a woodruff key use there in conjunction with that nut on the end, do you have a little puller?

Edit: just for clarity I'm talking about the left hand end where the auto feed is.

Edit 2: on the right hand end once again it looks like your dealing with a woodruff key, but make sure there is no snap ring there before you start pulling on that gear)


----------

